# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Obama vs. Romney

## angmokio

*Obama vs. Romney*



Kandidati republikan për Shtëpinë e Bardhë, Mit Romnej, ka dalë fitues nga debati i parë televiziv me Presidentin aktual dhe rivalin e tij në zgjedhjet e 6 nëntorit, Barak Obama. Sipas CNN, pas debatit që zgjati rreth 90 minuta në Denver, Kolorado, tre nga katër persona mendojnë se Romnej e mundi Obamën. Ndërsa një sondazh i bërë nga rrjeti CBS ka treguar se edhe votuesit e papërcaktuar e kanë shpallur fitues Romnejn. Sondazhet e mëparshme kanë treguar se Presidenti Obama ishte në avantazh me disa pikë ndaj rivalit të tij republikan. Por debati televiziv ka ndikuar për të ndryshuar pritshmëritë. Sipas Uashington Post, në debat, Romnej ishte në sulm nga fillimi në fund, me një ton dominues, me përmbajtje dhe rrjedhshmëri mendimi. Sulmet e Romnejt u cilësuan gjeniale në mosuljen e ritmit. Duke pasur parasysh se jo të gjithë amerikanët besojnë se fajin për papunësinë dhe vështirësinë ekonomike e ka Barak Obama, kandidati Romnej, në vend që të kritikonte Obamacare dhe legjislacionin financiar DoddFrank, i analizoi ato. Ekipi republikan tha se Romnej kishte fituar debatin dhe, bashkë me të, një përqindje të mbështetjes së votuesve të pavendosur. Por nuk dhanë shifra të sakta të mbështetjes. Edhe nga kampi demokrat u pohua se Romnej kishte fituar pikë nga debati, por nga ekipi i Obamës thanë se do ti fitojnë sërish pikët e humbura prej sulmit të Romnejt.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## the admiral

mendoj se do fitoje obama dhe me nje diference mjaft te konsiderueshme...

----------


## PINK

Obama????? Get out of here! pfff.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

Obama eshte full of shit ( pardon my French) . Romney e vuri para. Ska llafollogji , Por fakte!! Numra reale. Se cfare ka bere ObamaCare! Hmm. Jam optimiste. Romney fiton. Romney for president! Vote him people !

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## the admiral

do veme nje bast pink? LOL.
une them fiton obama dhe pa shume veshtiresi...
ti vertete mendon te kunderten???

----------


## V.I.P Member

une them fiton obama se esht vlla mysliman edhe ka pru paqe

----------


## PINK

Nuk eshte nevoja te vej bast! Sepse e di qe Romney fiton ! Ty cte Ben kaq kofident qe mendon fiton Obama pa veshtiresi???? ( kur thua pa veshtiresi se ke idene fare).

----------


## the admiral

> Nuk eshte nevoja te vej bast! Sepse e di qe Romney fiton ! Ty cte Ben kaq kofident qe mendon fiton Obama pa veshtiresi???? ( kur thua pa veshtiresi se ke idene fare).


do shohim, do shohim a ia kam idene apo jo...

----------


## derjansi

obama fiton po shum ngusht jo si heren e pare

----------


## loneeagle

Do te doja te fitonte Romney, por kam nje ndjenje qe do fitoj ai qe nuk eshte i afte te thoje dy fjale pa telepromter. Ngeli si i humbur ne debate se skishte telepromter. I am tired duke degjuar disa njerez qe thone eshte i zgjuar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mario_kingu

Romney of course 

Obama ???? . if he is reelected we will have prospectively 20 Trillion dollar debt isn't that great!
 We will be a territory of China! wouldn't that be amazing . Oil companies will be broke and unable to do business in America so we all will have to walk to work school and hospital! Great way to combat obesity right?
 .America will be a socialist country if he gets another 4 years hooray Socialism!


But besoj se do e fitoj nga latinet edhe afro amerikan people

----------


## PINK

> do shohim, do shohim a ia kam idene apo jo...


Ok ok. Dhe nje 4 vjecar tjeter duhet per ta 4-6 fishuar dificitin. ( already e ka 2-3 fishuar per 4 vjet nga ce mori ne dore, biles ja kaloi dhe Bushit per ato 8 vjet). Kush do e votoj ? Shtresa e mesme qe gjoja u ka dhene tax break ?! Genjen me paturpesi pale. Obama e ka pisk kesaj rradhe! Trust me  :shkelje syri:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## the admiral

> Ok ok. Dhe nje 4 vjecar tjeter duhet per ta 4-6 fishuar dificitin. ( already e ka 2-3 fishuar per 4 vjet nga ce mori ne dore, biles ja kaloi dhe Bushit per ato 8 vjet). Kush do e votoj ? Shtresa e mesme qe gjoja u ka dhene tax break ?! Genjen me paturpesi pale. Obama e ka pisk kesaj rradhe! Trust me


personalisht nuk ma ndjen fare se kush fiton. po fare fare fare...
thjeshte them se kush mendoj une se do fitoje, jo kush do ishte me mire. nuk me intereson kush do ishte me mire.

te zinjte dhe latinet do votojne gadi te gjithe per obamen... prandaj do fitoje.
pastaj do shohim a ia kam idene apo jo.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

That's what he said too . Romney ne ate videon qe ju servir popullit. Nuk po mundohet per ate shtrese njerezish.  :shkelje syri: . Anyway shpresoj dhe mendoj se do fitoje. My vote goes for him pa hezitim!

----------


## xfiles

**** negro obama

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## loneeagle

> personalisht nuk ma ndjen fare se kush fiton. po fare fare fare...
> thjeshte them se kush mendoj une se do fitoje, jo kush do ishte me mire. nuk me intereson kush do ishte me mire.
> 
> te zinjte dhe latinet do votojne gadi te gjithe per obamen... prandaj do fitoje.
> pastaj do shohim a ia kam idene apo jo.


Admiral po fitoj dihet si do fitoj. sa per ate latino/zezak eshte shume e lehte. Gjysma e latinove nuk mundt e votoj se jane ilegal ose joshtetas. 

zezak 14%
te bardhe 64%
latino 17%
aziatik 5%

I kam dhene perqindjet approx. tani me thuaj mua ti si me fakt do fitoj obama????

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## derjansi

> Admiral po fitoj dihet si do fitoj. sa per ate lation/zezak eshte shume e lehte. Gjysma e latinove nuk mundt e votoj se jane ilegal ose joshtetas. 
> 
> zezak 14%
> te bardhe 64%
> latino 17%
> aziatik 5%
> 
> I kam dhene perqindjet approx. tani me thuaj mua ti si me fakt do fitoj obam????


zezaket do votojn 100% per obamen 14%

latinet 80% per obamen 14%

te bardhet ndahen en 50% me 50% demokrat dhe republikan pra 32% hajt ta zejm se ni 10% e te bardheve demokrate jan zhgenjy ose se dun obamen i ngelen 22%

22+14+14=50 shtoj dhe ni te pakten gjysmen e aziatikve 52.5%

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Fiton Romney duke bere koalicion me LSI dhe AKZ  :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mateo

Nje shkrim ne NYT citonte se, ne Amerike tani po lindin me shume femije, te komunitetit hispanic, dhe kjo eshte me te vertete shume shqetesuese per Republikanet (neo-konservatoret), dhe mendohet qe ky te jete shanci i fundit i tyre. Si mund te fitoje Romney kur i dismiss 47% te popullsise, apo kur mendon te zhduke fare middle-class? Mendoj se Obama ka nje shanc shume te mire per fitore edhe kesaj radhe, pasi dhe papunesia eshte ne renie te pakten nga c'shkruhej sot, dhe per vete faktin qe eshte de facto 'european centrist',,,,

----------


## angmokio

Sa thjeshte e kane Amerikanet per te votuar , nese do isha nenshtetas Amerikan do i kisha te qarta idete e mia se per c'fare do votoja ndryshe nga zgjedhjet ne Shqiperi kur katundaria voton sepse jane besnik te njeres apo tjetres parti.

Romney si sfidant Republikan sigurisht qe ka avantazhin tek propozimet qe do jape per rritjen e ekonomise dhe ndihmesen  e shtreses se mesme.

Ndersa Obama do kapet me idene se rimekembja ka nisur dhe pse e ngadalte por e qendrueshme dhe se meriton nje mandat te dyte per te perfunduar punen e nisur.

Ide te thjeshta por per tu marre ne konsiderate.

----------

